

Hackers Steal Card Data from Neiman Marcus - teawithcarl
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/01/hackers-steal-card-data-from-neiman-marcus

======
stusmall
Oh man, you know the limits on some of those cards are sky high and their
spending patterns are already extravagant. What a jackpot.

------
sheetjs
Name of store is "Neiman-Marcus", not Nieman

------
JosephHatfield
This is a rhetorical question, but tell me, do the credit card issuers even
lift, er, I mean, care about security?

------
ExpiredLink
The company most probably doesn't store credit card numbers. It's not clear
what was stolen and how.

------
coin
Yet another reason to pay with a credit card and not debit card.

------
drcode
...if only there was a way to buy stuff on the internet without giving out
sensitive data to merchants that can be used for fraudulent purposes...

 _cough_ cryptocurrencies _cough_

~~~
nwh
Given that most people's computers are a cesspit of malware, I hardly think
that Bitcoin is going to save the masses from theft. In fact, it makes it
worse because there's no recourse if your wallet gets sent to an address
you've never heard of. In the article's situation the issuer just leans on
their insurance and the user doesn't ever see a negative side.

~~~
drcode
> Given that most people's computers are a cesspit of malware..

...so instead we should put it on Nieman-Marcus' cesspit of malware?

> the issuer just leans on their insurance...

"Cars are better than horses because then there isn't shit all over the
streets."

"No, horses are better because we just pay people to pick up the shit."

~~~
nwh
I'm quite fond of Bitcoin, but to say it's usable is a bit much. I feel a lot
more comfortable in a world where I am insured verses sorting money in paper
wallets and exchanging through websites with crazy security theatre and not
much else. The crypto is strong but the community and support is weak to non
existent.

The end point is that Nieman-Marcus' breach won't financially effect a single
person thanks to insurance, had it been a bunch of Bitcoin private keys
compromised then we'd have a completely different, more disastrous situation.

~~~
drcode
There's no question a lot more needs to be done before cryptocurrencies are
ready for mass adoption, but at least a path is now forged for addressing
ecommerce theft. Can't wait until a decent hardware wallet is available,
precisely for the reasons you describe.

